# Is Pex allowed in IL yet?



## Drumma Plumma

For those in IL, is pex allowed yet in our state or not? 

I have heard yes and no from various inspectors (both state and local inspectors).

The code book that I have and the one online are both from 2004, but I seem to recall that it was up for approval somewhere back in 2008/9. I know that in a town in a Chicago suburb, a contractor got a homeowner exemption and approval to use Uponor pex in his house when he did a 2nd floor addition (total gut rehab). 

Not that it means *anything*, but I noticed that Home Cheapo and Menard's both started carrying the shark bite pex tubing and fittings.

Curious as to what you guys have heard, seen, etc?

Chris


----------



## OldSchool

By the time you guys accept it there will be another system out there ... Nothing like living in the dark ages


----------



## Fast fry

OldSchool said:


> By the time you guys accept it there will be another system out there ... Nothing like living in the dark ages


Yup! Pex is already making the new pastic pex fittings. A remake of all the old poly b (grey)plastic fittings . One look at those and all I know is job security :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool

Fast fry said:


> Yup! Pex is already making the new pastic pex fittings. A remake of all the old poly b (grey)plastic fittings . One look at those and all I know is job security :thumbsup:


I don't know about you .. But there will always be plumbing ... No matter how advanced society gets ...

You eat .. You have to go ..

What goes in has to come out ...


----------



## leakfree

Don't know if it's true or not,but a few inspectors have told me that the state does'nt have enough money to put a new code book in print.


----------



## easttexasplumb

leakfree said:


> Don't know if it's true or not,but a few inspectors have told me that the state does'nt have enough money to put a new code book in print.


Surely the unions would help the state out and pay for the new books.:whistling2:


----------



## 422 plumber

easttexasplumb said:


> Surely the unions would help the state out and pay for the new books.:whistling2:


Don't ***** about the unions, we are the only ones fighting to keep the state licensing laws. The ABC contractors are trying to do away with licensed plumbers in Illinois.


----------



## 422 plumber

http://www.ilga.gov/commission/jcar/admincode/077/07700890ZZ9996aaR.html
according to my Il. code it is.


----------



## Spridle

I did a few houses in un-incorperated Kane cty with pex about 2 years ago. Builder asked for it.


----------



## Fast fry

leakfree said:


> Don't know if it's true or not,but a few inspectors have told me that the state does'nt have enough money to put a new code book in print.


Code book??! Oh? You're one of those guys:no:


----------



## Deeman

its approved in the book, but as far as i have seen so far most municipalities won't allow it.


----------



## ILPlumber

Been approved for many years...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## SewerRatz

Approved for many years, but local jurisdiction can ban the use of pex. One thing I was told Illinois plumbing code is the bare minimum, local codes can be stricter.


----------



## GAN

422 plumber said:


> http://www.ilga.gov/commission/jcar/admincode/077/07700890ZZ9996aaR.html
> according to my Il. code it is.


Yep this is so old it has gray hair. The regional IDPH office has monthly or so updates on new products, Yes PEX is approved just watch the fittings, may need an oversize to compensate.

We are flat broke, but IDPH has been promising an updated code since 2008. Supposedly they are in a review process that requires a reprint and review by JCAR currently (again)..........and I have a helicopter I use to get to work,,,,,,,,,,:whistling2:


Now figure this one out, in 2010 an Illinois mandate required every community(signed into law by the governor Public Act 096-0778) (less the country of cook county) to adopt and enforce the 2010 International Energy Conservation Code, to which at 2.5 years old very few communities have. NOW as of Jan 1st. 2013 if we survive the Mayan apocalypse it is then mandated to enforce the 2012 IECC...... Lets see never before an energy code and then in a two year period "by law" enforcement of two,,,,,,, no new plumbing code since 2004. No wonder we are broke and the second worst state less California.........


----------



## mikethewrench

I hope it doesnt become the new copper. Any jamoke can deal with pex. I have had customers start with copper and give up. Thats when i come in, swet some pipe and blow their minds with nice straight runs, clean joints, and bright shiny copper. They can pay in plastic. It is what it is though. If its good for Il, its good for me!


----------



## phishfood

If an intro was good for me, it will be good for you!


----------



## Hans B Shaver

pex crimp system or expands? what is beast?


----------



## wyplumber

Viega pex press is the best


----------

